# DRU @ LLM



## LilLegendsMousery (Feb 13, 2009)

HELLO IM DRU

Lil Legends is a new mousery located in beautiful Southern California's San Diego County.
My breeding program will be based first and foremost on health & temperament. Then, on the conformation of my beautiful mice. Last, but NOT least comes color/ type. Overall, I strive for the same thing all breeders are striving for, a healthier, friendlier, more beautiful mouse.
I DO NOT BREED MICE TO SELL FOR RESEARCH, FEEDERS, OR FOR THE BREEDING OF FEEDERS. I DO NOT CULL!
Quarantine is a must for every mouse entering and leaving Lil Legends. I will soon be breeding Blue/Tan and Dove/Tan in Satin coat and also Siamese Seal Point in Standard coat; SHOW type . I would also like to add Angora, Rex, Hairless, & Tailless to my breeding program when the time is right. Lil Legends currently consists of 0 show type mice (we are waiting for a shipment). All our FANCY type mice are currently for adoption!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds like you have a great mousery going  Welcome


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Just taken a look at the pics on your website...awww! :love1


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

So cute! I think i have just found my favourite marking - Capped, so adorable!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a "capped" mouse, only she has two dots on her shoulders like shoulder pads too :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## LilLegendsMousery (Feb 13, 2009)

thank you 
i have succesfully rehomed all fancy females and only have 
4 fancy males left. one is a satin angora extreme black i just have to keep b/c i love him 

this weekend im picking up my siamese and in a month or so my tans will arrive on the plane 
im so excited. ive been trying to read my genetic books as much as possible. im also going to another AFRMA show march 21st
im also going to learn how to steward/clerk at shows so maybe getting in with all the senior mice breeder will teach me a thing or two 

im excited


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

hiya, welcome to the forum  Great pics!!


----------



## gypsymouse (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you send me contact info? I'd be interested in buying  I live in Poway and keep looking for satin


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome! You have reason to be exited! I would *love* to work with show type as well. Good luck rehoming the bucks!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Welcome! You have reason to be exited! I would *love* to work with show type as well. Good luck rehoming the bucks!


I just realized how old this thread is, sorry


----------

